# Who uses hardyheads?



## Fishrock (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi guys. Just curious as to who like to use these great little fish as bait?
They're my fave breambo bait but I've also caught flathead, sweetlip and tuna on them too. 
What other species of fish have others caught on them?
Noosa river was full of em last weekend


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

trialing them atm, i find they don't last long on the hook when smaller fish are about, yet to catch anything with them as a bait though(only used them 2 times so far)


----------



## Fishrock (Mar 15, 2013)

Thread the hook up the fillet from tail to just before gill, like a worm, then turn hook back through eyes 
Fish will eat the head first all the time if they're worth catching 
I've found when bream are fussy they'll just take the head off and that's it. 
Don't use gangs, hardy heads have hard scales for small fish.
Adam


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

One of my favorite baits. Snapper love them fresh, big bream hammer them, flathead can't get enough of them and tailor take the hook nearly every time the mongrels.


----------



## Fishrock (Mar 15, 2013)

That's whole Joel. 
Adam


----------

